# Hope this helps someone...



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ladies please dont wait like me..
I have been trying to have a bubba for 14 years since my first natural mc at 8 weeks. I can fall pregnant but my body always rejects them resulting in early losses of 11+. We tried Clomid, ivf, different meds but no joy. I was told no reason why I couldn't have own egg bubba so we kept trying. It broke our hearts every time we got that positive test that faded.. I then turned 47, time was running out and I had to face the fact something wasn't right & it was probaby my eggs. I felt so sad any bubba would not have my egg but had to try the de route before giving up. I just wanted to be a mum.
I had wobbles during the cycles, was I too old, would I not feel like the bubbas mum, what if we didn't establish a bond.
It's all rubbish.. it took 2 de cycles but I just gave birth to a beautiful baby boy. He is perfect & he is my son. I don't think about the de or journey to get here. It's just amazing. Don't waste time like me. I am now a mummy.. my dreams came true.
Let go of your oe dreams if it's just not working. Being a mum is the best feeling in the world.
Love & hugs to all you super strong ladies x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

This is such a beautiful message

Imo the cut off date for OE is 42-43. After that there are higher chances with natural conception rather that IVF and of course with DE the success rate rockets.


----------



## Mochashosh (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm so pleased you were successful, and you're a happy mummy.  It's great to hear wonderful stories like yours.

I'm 45 and still using OE.  I have thought about DE but it's not for me.  We have no chance at all naturally due to problems on my husband's side, so ICSI is our only hope.  

I wish you a lifetime of joyful motherhood, and may all your hopes continue to come true.

xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Mejulie,

We were Clomid cycles buddies years ago and you were always such a great source of support. I’m over the moon to hear that you got your happy ending.

Xxx


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

I just turned 47, desperate to have a child. Worrying  about DE and I would need Double donation because I am still single. Congratulations! It does give me hope. Not done anything yet just initial investigations. Can you recommend, or anyone else, a clinic. I only have money for one time so I would be praying it worked.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

KHappy maybe look into embryo adoption rather than a fresh de cycle if your going to need double donation, and cost is an issue, it’s more cost effective. Not all clinics offer this but I went to the Czech Republic to a clinic called zlin who offer this, but Czech age limit is 49, I’m also going to north Cyprus to a clinic called dogus, where you can get 3 donated embryos for €2500.
Mejulie40 congrats of the birth of your Bub, it’s a fantastic feeling isn’t it   well done !


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations Mejulie! Such lovely news   Thanks for sharing & encouraging us, have a lovely time xx


----------



## LunaG (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Mejulie, and congratulations!  I am so pleased that it happened for you.  I am 45 and am now facing my issues (I had my first mc 13 years ago) and moving forwards with one OE cycle (7% chance) and then going straight to DE (>50% chance).  I need to do the OE first so my heart will rest that did try it once.  

I wish you lots of love and fun with your son and I wish for much more happy messages like this from everyone in the next year xx


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Stacey, thanks for the reply, I think Czech republic might be out as I am a single woman. Looking at dogus in Cyprus..Do you have any experience with them? I got a reply back from them. The whole thing seems overwhelmingly scary on your own, and sometimes I think I am going mad. It does look cheaper route Embryo adoption than others. I can't seem to find any clinic in the uk that does it and for how much. I liked the idea the child could know it's donor in the future but I'm not sure I have the luxury of that given my financial circumstances. I don't have anyone to talk to about it all. I am worried it won't work and I loose the only savings I have, I'm worried that the medication will make me sick. I am worried about going there alone.  Sorry just sounding off, as I don't know where to start. Is there other alternatives to Dogus as a comparision? Thanks you anyone for any advice you can offer...it would be much appreciated.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

mejulie - congrats. I feel just the same way as you about my little ones! 
Khappy  - it is very daunting doing it on your own but it is possible, don't give up if it's what you want. I am also single and went to CARE Sheffield, was highly satisfied with the clinic, but I know cost in UK might be an issue. I was very lucky - with an egg sharer, I got 4 blasts, one used in fresh cycle became my son who's just turned 4, the other 3 were frozen. I did a FET and my daughter is just 2. I am planning a further cycle to use my remaining frozen embryos. I have never doubted that they are my children, I love them unconditionally and they totally love me. Juggling them on my own, can be hard, but it is rewarding and can be done! 
Good luck


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Khappy - by the way, I was 47 when I had my son, 49 when I had my daughter, and am now 51 and planning for no 3!


----------



## sadey (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes it sure does.. thanks for sharing


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Mejulie, congratulations on the birth of your baby. I agree, DE is a great option...I did double donation because I am older and single and it worked for me. My twins are beautiful and I don't even think about the donors. They are my girls! ❤❤

Khappy, I had my double donation cycle when I was 49 and I gave birth to twins aged 50. They are now three, they are adorable and I am so in love. Go for it if you can. I went to Newlife Clinic in Thessaloniki in Greece and I highly recommend them. They are a great clinic and they are having a lot of success at the moment. I am single and it was not a problem. Good luck!


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you Deblovecats, you are very brave and wish I was already there and through it all already with a lovely little boy or girl to cuddle. Wish I had more money to make other options possible but I don't. I'm waiting my results from doc here in England then seriously decide how I can manage everything. I am scared of going through it all if it doesn't work for me. Scared all the medications might make me ill, scared clinics abroad are not as vetted as in the UK and something might go wrong. I pray its the right choice and I'm not too old to do this by myself and I'm as lucky as you have been. thank you so much for your support...


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you Clara Rose for your reply also, it has given me hope that I am not going mad thinking I want a baby at my age, and it can work out. Omg I would Love twins...! Thank you so much I will look into all suggestions for clinics.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations MeJulie   I’ve now had 3 DE cycles and the results have been even worse than my OE cycles! Hopefully it’ll work eventually. Have a lovely time together x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

KHappy - all top IVF clinics abroad that treat international patients are members of ESHRE or any other international associations, and they have to meet international criteria.


----------

